# Ungewolltes label bei radio buttons (JSP)



## Wyvern (10. Sep 2010)

Tach, ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein seltsames Problem.

Ich entwickel eine Webapplikation unter Eclipse 3.5.1.R35. Ich verwende das Struts2 Framework, und seit 2-3 Tagen habe ich folgendes Phänomen: Ich bekomme zu meinen Radiobuttons ein Label mit dem Value ausgegeben, ohne daß ich das in der .jsp vorgesehen hätte. 

der Teil in der jsp sieht so aus: 

```
<tr class="ListA" >
<td><div><s:radio id="type100" name="type" cssClass="NoBorder" list="%{11}" /></div></td>
</tr>
```

Und am Browser kommt folgendes an

```
<tr class="ListA" >
<td><div><input name="type" id="type10011" value="11" class="NoBorder" type="radio"><label for="type10011">11</label>
</div></td>
</tr>
```

Kann sich jemand dieses label erklären? Es wird auch nicht vom Browser oder einem Browserplugin gesetzt, weils auf anderen Browsern genauso ist.


Mist, ich seh grad ich hab die völlig falsche Kategorie gewählt. Kann das bitte wer verschieben?


----------



## musiKk (10. Sep 2010)

Ich habe zwar mit Struts und co relativ wenig am Hut, aber bei [c]<label>[/c] handelt es sich um ein ganz normales HTML-Element zur Beschreibung von Eingabefeldern.


----------



## gman (10. Sep 2010)

Hi,

das Label wird durch das Struts-Framework gesetzt, da du für die Radiobox ja auch ein Struts-Tag verwendest. So
hast du den Vorteil das du nicht extra labeln musst und die Aktivierung der Komponente durch den Klick auf
das Label erfolgen kann.

Näheres siehe: Struts UI Tags

Edit: Vielleicht noch ein kleines Beispiel (Zwei Ja/Nein-Radioboxen):


```
<s:radio id="radioTest" list="#{'true':'Yes', 'false':'No'}" />
```


----------



## Wyvern (21. Sep 2010)

@musiKk: Ich weiß was ein label ist, ich weiß nur nicht, wieso es plötzlich automatisch gesetzt wird.

@gman: Danke, jetzt bin ich ein klein wenig schlauer, aber da ich lieber selbst labele, wo kann ich das abschalten? Ich mein, wenn ich den Value (der bei mir ja nur ne ID ist) ausgebe, dann ist das für die Nutzer ja nicht wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## gman (21. Sep 2010)

Hmm, ich glaube das kann man über das Attribut "theme" im <s:form>-Tag steuern, aber sicher
bin ich mir da jetzt nicht. Alternativ kannste ja sowas machen:


```
<s:radio id="radioTest" list="#{'true':'', 'false':''}" />
```

Und ich meine die Inhalte der Liste kann man auch per Map übergeben?


----------

